# Syrian hamster suddenly scared of me



## Ella Brathwaite (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi 
I have had my new male Syrian hamster for almost a month and he has been making good progress and then suddenly today he has been super jumpy and scared of everything. I haven’t got him out but if he sees me move he jumps and runs back into his house. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sometimes they go back a step, he's still getting used to you so take your time and don't worry.

Try figuring out what made him scared. A smell? Did you move to quick? Did he hear hear something that startled him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2021)

If something has changed in his environment I recommend cleaning the cage out properly, however this may stress him out more so you might want to wait for a while. It does sound like something has changed in his surroundings that has scared him. I suggest you just leave him alone for a while.


----------

